# Yashica Electro 35 - GSN, GTN



## pendennis (Jun 20, 2019)

I've always had a soft spot for the Yashica Electro 35.  I used to carry one with me as a "third" camera with my Nikons.  I sold two a couple of years ago, since the mercury batteries were no longer available, and the replacement silver/alkaline caused fluctuations in exposure, especially on transparencies.  This anxiety is probably picayunish, but that's the way I felt.

Enter "Yashica Guy" and his web page on the Yashicas.  Under one of the headings was a replacement battery using a diode which delivers a consistent 1.35v.  Well, why not give them another go?  I bought both a GSN and a GTN,  I've also ordered two of the replacement batteries.

Both models work in all respects.  The viewfinders are crystal clear, self-timer works accurately, and the electronic shutters seem accurate timed against a stop watch.  I can pretty much tell by ear until shorter than 1/4 second.  Both are in superb physical condition, and I'll take both out when the batteries arrive.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 22, 2019)

Good luck with the shoot. I got mine free a few years ago from a customer cleaning out her parents house.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks for the battery info. I haven't tried to get these running yet. Recently I found this flash. It is powered by 3 AA or can be powered by the included long AC cord.


----------

